# A Bee's Dream...



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 28, 2018)

...and the look you get when you interrupt it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2018)

Number two for me......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks, Jeff!


----------



## vikinguy (Oct 1, 2018)

Love both. Number two is my fave. Very pleasant softness.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2018)

vikinguy said:


> Love both. Number two is my fave. Very pleasant softness.



Thank you and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Taylorl813 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice photos. Number 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2018)

Taylorl813 said:


> Nice photos. Number 2 is my favorite.


Thanks! It is mine too. It reminds me of Wilford Brimley


----------



## vikinguy (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks Dean!


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

Aww in the first shot it looks so cute I wanna snuggle it. Then in the second he's like "what are you looking at?!" LOL Nice shots!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

vikinguy said:


> Thanks Dean!


Yvw!


Lisa Chapman said:


> Aww in the first shot it looks so cute I wanna snuggle it. Then in the second he's like "what are you looking at?!" LOL Nice shots!


Thank you very much and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

Lisa Chapman said:


> Aww in the first shot it looks so cute I wanna snuggle it. Then in the second he's like "what are you looking at?!" LOL Nice shots!


Thank you very much and welcome to the forum![/QUOTE]

You're welcome and Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2018)

Nice shot, looks like its winking at you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice shot, looks like its winking at you.



Thank you, JC. I think it might have been warning me " One step closer, and you meet my other end!".


----------



## Lisa Chapman (Oct 12, 2018)

I thought they were so cute I came back to look at them again. I noticed, they actually look like they got out of the shower and shoved themselves into a light socket... BZZZZ instant afro! Adorable!


----------

